# الي السادة المهندسين الافاضل استفسار حول اماكن توافر المواد الخام



## abdo_20_9 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
​اولا : اود ان اشكر كل القائمين علي المنتدي لما يقدموة من خير وفير للاعضاء بشكل غير مسبوق 
واشكر بالاخص المهندسين الكرام الذين نتعلم منهم لوجة الله ولا يبخلوا علينا بمعلومة :56:

ثانيا : كان لي سؤال حول اماكن توافر المواد الخام الكيماوية بالاسكندرية والبحيرة :81:
ومن الافضل لو كانت تتوافر فى كفر الدوار (تبقا عملت معاية الصح) :67:
لاني ان شاء الله بصدد ان شاء مشروع صغير للمنظفات باذن الله :32:ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## abdo_20_9 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*نسيت ان اسئل ايضا عن الاسعار للمواد الشائعة الداخلة فى تركيبات الصابون وخلافة 
وشكرا لرحابة صدركم*​


----------

